# Chaca maltese



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone have any input on Chaca breeders? I am thinking about an 11 month old female that is to small for show? Anything would be helpful, before I commit. Thank you


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I think Maggie(Luvmyfurbaby) got her girl Bella from Chaca Maltese, or she's from their breeding program, I don't remember. Maybe she'll see your thread and help you out. 

I think Chaca is a very reputable breeder, I did email back and forward with her when I was looking for a puppy. She seemed very nice and knowledgable about the breed. I wouldn't hesitate getting a pup from her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cathy is a very nice lady with great lines. I think you'll be happy with a puppy from her.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes Cathy is great! One of her females is Bella's mom and one of Dian's (Midis) males is her dad. She has gorgeous hair and personality to go with it. I believe she was going to be shown by Paula from Mystic Maltese but sadly Paula passed away. 

I don't think you'll be sorry. Cathy is also willing to answer all of your questions. She has very cute and healthy dogs and very nice lines.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Cathy is a wonderful person and is very reputable. I emailed with her a LOT for several months when looking for our 2nd Maltese -- I would have gotten one from her in a heartbeat if she had a larger pup available (I wanted one in the 5-6.5lb range because London is 6.5lbs and playful). Unfortunately her line tends to breed smaller pups (unfortunate for me, not for most people), so it didn't work out for me, but Cathy was always so helpful and tried so hard to find a pup for me.

You can't go wrong with her!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cathy is a good person and a conscientious breeder. I would buy from her in a heart beat.

Tina


----------

